# China, the Petrodollar and Our Future



## Denton

China Is Days Away From Killing the Petrodollar | International Man

Nations have been held hostage by the petrodollar for decades. Leaders who've tried to circumvent the petrodollar have found themselves in D.C's crosshairs. I'd suggest you ask Ghadaffi and Hussein, but they can't respond.

China isn't as easy to take down, and they are about to unveil an alternative to the petrodollar. If the Chinese are successful, the American lifestyle is going to dramatically change.


----------



## Robie

...and this kind of thing only Trump has the balls to take on. He's on the path to addressing concerns over China right now.

But hey, let's concentrate on the important stuff...like after 14 months in office, a wall isn't growing moss already.


----------



## Chipper

So the end begins?? Great timing with the trade war.


----------



## Denton

Now, take into consideration the Deagel Report that suggests a dramatic decrease in population for the U.S. by 2025. By dramatic, I mean down to about 54 million.

This page explains how they came to the conclusions:
https://archive.is/eHOXw


----------



## MountainGirl

Hmm... help me here @Denton (or anyone)
I read the OP link.
As the USD declines in global value - will the price of bread here in the States go up or down? My guess is up, as the $ has less 'worth' it will take more of them to buy that loaf. Yes? No?


----------



## Denton

MountainGirl said:


> Hmm... help me here @Denton (or anyone)
> I read the OP link.
> As the USD declines in global value - will the price of bread here in the States go up or down? My guess is up, as the $ has less 'worth' it will take more of them to buy that loaf. Yes? No?


The dollar will be worth less, so it will take more of them to by things.


----------



## Slippy

@Denton,

Do you agree with the supposition that upping one's gold investment is the strategy to employ?


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> @Denton,
> 
> Do you agree with the supposition that upping one's gold investment is the strategy to employ?


It only makes sense if one wants to protect himself against inflation.

On the other hand, we also know there's going to come a day when men throw their gold and silver out into the streets as they will become worthless.

Decisions, decisions. The all-important question is, where are we on the human timeline?


----------



## sideKahr

From the article:

"Gold is currently priced around $1,300 an ounce. That means every day China is importing oil worth over 390,000 ounces of gold."

"If we assume that just half of Chinese oil imports will be purchased in gold soon, it translates into increased demand of well over 60 million ounces per year–or more than 55% of gold’s annual production."

This probably won't happen, and I'll tell you why. There is already in place a complicated international mechanism to control the price of gold. Indeed, even today 100 ounces of paper gold are traded for every 1 ounce of physical gold. There is no reason why that ratio can't go to 200:1 or even 1000:1. The criminals at Goldman Sachs will not easily relinquish their power.

-edit- I was wrong. I just checked, and it's already 233 oz paper traded to every oz physical. Those bastiges!


----------



## Slippy

EFF Goldman Sachs and their AAA Rated Investment Strategy.

I will probably stick with my tried and true BBB investment strategy;

Beans, Bullets and Bourbon. :vs_lol:


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> EFF Goldman Sachs and their AAA Rated Investment Strategy.
> 
> I will probably stick with my tried and true BBB investment strategy;
> 
> *Beans, Bullets and Bourbon*. :vs_lol:


Yup. The gold for poor men and patriots.


----------



## Camel923

Because oil has had to be bought with dollars and no other currency we have been able to run federal debit obligations that make Greece look like a bunch of tight wads. When the dollar is no longer used for this , the charade of endless spending will stop and the economy will be in a sever depression. Perhaps worse than the Weimar Republic.


----------



## Stockton

Chipper said:


> So the end begins?? Great timing with the trade war.


If you were going to have war would you prefer
bullets, missiles or trade? I'll choose trade thanks.
Maybe we can now see why the trade war has begun?
Of course the progressive left will blame China's
action on the trade war. With a little collusion from
China that won't be hard.

The claims of the demise of the dollar are quite old.
Eventually they will be right. Is this the time? IDK.
I would think if it is the meteoric rise in PM's is upon
us. I'm not seeing that happen? Why not? Why
wouldn't D.C., China, Russia or someone make a 
move on PM's?


----------



## Chiefster23

A trade war with china is a joke. The only thing china buys from us are products that they plan to steal our technology from. That and agricultural products. The farm goods they buy are coming from big agri-business. Yes some will lose their jobs but I’m sorry. I will shed no tears for the agri-giants.


----------



## Denton

Stockton said:


> If you were going to have war would you prefer
> bullets, missiles or trade? I'll choose trade thanks.
> Maybe we can now see why the trade war has begun?
> Of course the progressive left will blame China's
> action on the trade war. With a little collusion from
> China that won't be hard.
> 
> The claims of the demise of the dollar are quite old.
> Eventually they will be right. Is this the time? IDK.
> I would think if it is the meteoric rise in PM's is upon
> us. I'm not seeing that happen? Why not? Why
> wouldn't D.C., China, Russia or someone make a
> move on PM's?


China, Russia and India have been doing just that for the last few years.


----------



## modfan

Hmm I think I said this same thing a couple of months ago https://oilprice.com/Energy/Oil-Prices/The-Rise-Of-The-Petroyuan.html The real bad thing about this Russia is already excepting the yuan in payment for oil. This is putting pressure on Saudi Arabia to accept the yuan.


----------



## StratMaster

*BRICS coalition serious about ending Petrodollar as plans for a new cryptocurrency will also tie in with China's gold backed oil contract*







BRICS coalition serious about ending Petrodollar as plans for a new cryptocurrency will also tie in with China's gold backed oil contract ~ The Daily Economist


----------



## inceptor

StratMaster said:


> *BRICS coalition serious about ending Petrodollar as plans for a new cryptocurrency will also tie in with China's gold backed oil contract*
> View attachment 72882
> 
> BRICS coalition serious about ending Petrodollar as plans for a new cryptocurrency will also tie in with China's gold backed oil contract ~ The Daily Economist


Darn, ya beat me to it.

BRICS has been working on this for a long time. Add to that China has been buying up all the gold they can get their hands on for years.


----------



## Denton

modfan said:


> Hmm I think I said this same thing a couple of months ago https://oilprice.com/Energy/Oil-Prices/The-Rise-Of-The-Petroyuan.html The real bad thing about this Russia is already excepting the yuan in payment for oil. This is putting pressure on Saudi Arabia to accept the yuan.


And, it didn't occur to you to share with the rest of the class? The heck????


----------



## StratMaster

We've had the entire world pretty much held hostage to the petrodollar for what... 44 years now? When no one has to stockpile dollars any longer to purchase energy, there will be a sudden glut of American currency on the market and no takers. This at a time when we are printing money as fast as the presses can run. 
I will be hanging on to my PM's...


----------



## modfan

My bad, sorry.


Denton said:


> And, it didn't occur to you to share with the rest of the class? The heck????


----------



## Hemi45

Uplifting thread!


----------



## preppermyA

Funny thing about the "petroyuan". Some have said it will be backed by gold. An interesting concept.
What they don't tell you is that China will not give up the gold it has. 
What they plan to do, at least according to the story, is to acquire gold from elsewhere to meet the "gold backing", leaving their gold untouched.


----------



## A Watchman

Denton said:


> China Is Days Away From Killing the Petrodollar | International Man
> 
> Nations have been held hostage by the petrodollar for decades. Leaders who've tried to circumvent the petrodollar have found themselves in D.C's crosshairs. I'd suggest you ask Ghadaffi and Hussein, but they can't respond.
> 
> China isn't as easy to take down, and they are about to unveil an alternative to the petrodollar. If the Chinese are successful, the American lifestyle is going to dramatically change.


According to the forecast time is short .... after the collapse of the mighty petro dollar, us old geezers will likely fall to a pandemic event and the young folks will migrate the hell out of our United States to greener pastures. I just checked again ..... couldn't find the US being relevant in the book of Revelation.


----------



## Denton

For decades, Americans have arrogantly asserted we are a great nation, pointing at our prosperity as proof, not understanding it was because of the petrodollar. We, the People will learn a hard lesson when the rest of the world sheds itself of the petrodollar.


----------



## Prepared One

And the storm gathers.


----------



## A Watchman

Prepared One said:


> And the storm gathers.


And then ...... the thunder rolls. (Sorry, I just got back from a Garth Brooks concert last weekend)


----------



## Denton

So, if one nation wants to buy oil, they must first buy the dollar. Because of this demand for the dollar, other nations are willing to buy our debt, and that allows the U.S. government to run up such a massive debt. 

Now, let's say China opens its oil market, this week, and nations, sick and tired of being enslaved to the petrodollar, decide to go with the Chinese alternative? After all, China's model allows the nations to sell the petro yuan for gold; something the petrodollar doesn't afford. Do you supposed we might start looking more like Venezuela? After all, we'll have crushing debt with a currency that is now scorned.

Another angle to consider is the very large and powerful military-industrial complex that has so much influence on the federal government. Considering the government's history of attacking any threat to the petrodollar, do you suppose a hot war might be considered as a last resort to preserve the petrodollar? After all, what else would it have to lose, other millions of lives that aren't really their concern, anyway?


----------



## MountainGirl

And the good news just keeps coming in.


----------



## KUSA

I think a war will fix this situation.


----------



## StratMaster

Denton said:


> For decades, Americans have arrogantly asserted we are a great nation, pointing at our prosperity as proof, not understanding it was because of the petrodollar. We, the People will learn a hard lesson when the rest of the world sheds itself of the petrodollar.


Exactly.
In a way, the petrodollar has guaranteed an eventual economic fall of our nation. We have not had to compete on a level worldwide economic playing field for decades... and we no longer have the manufacturing base to do so. How are todays soft Americans going to respond to having their already shrinking lifestyle cut by maybe two thirds in a single year? Americans in 1941 responded to crisis by becoming a manufacturing giant... while simultaneously curtailing their own consumption. Can Americans do that today?


----------



## stowlin

A truly benevolent government in the US would begin issuing gold and silver coins with incredible dollar values close to their billion worth instead if a one dollar eagle or five dollar maple leaf. Such an asset would truly be significant for the masses to hold and keep during unsecured times when dollars value and billions value can change. Such a measure wouldn’t even cost the government a dime as premiums would be paid for such bullion the temporary income could be used for any number of things that would make the pending disaster a lessor impact on the masses. Sadly this won’t happen but I’d suggest a $25 one ounce silver coins, and a group of gold coins from a quarter ounce up and high face values like $100 to at least $1,000.


----------



## Denton

stowlin said:


> A truly benevolent government in the US would begin issuing gold and silver coins with incredible dollar values close to their billion worth instead if a one dollar eagle or five dollar maple leaf. Such an asset would truly be significant for the masses to hold and keep during unsecured times when dollars value and billions value can change. Such a measure wouldn't even cost the government a dime as premiums would be paid for such bullion the temporary income could be used for any number of things that would make the pending disaster a lessor impact on the masses. Sadly this won't happen but I'd suggest a $25 one ounce silver coins, and a group of gold coins from a quarter ounce up and high face values like $100 to at least $1,000.


Have you checked the price of one once coins through the U.S. Mint? The government is only about one thing, and that is robbing us blind.


----------

